# Batteries



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Who do you think makes the best US manufactured tractor battery?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have no idea where they are manufactured but I have only bought interstate batteries for tractors and trucks for years.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I like Deka batteries. As a matter of fact, I just put a new one in my company rig this morning and from my experience, it will last longer than the factory original battery that came with it.

Deka batteries claim to be made in the USA.

73, Mark


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There are only a handful of actual manufacturers, most are rebrands and warrantee marketing.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> I like Deka batteries. As a matter of fact, I just put a new one in my company rig this morning and from my experience, it will last longer than the factory original battery that came with it.
> 
> Deka batteries claim to be made in the USA.
> 
> 73, Mark


Deka are excellent batteries also make East Penn batteries. Can't go wrong with either one!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Deka/East Penn, Exide, Johnson Controls. Does anyone else actually manufacture batteries in the US?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've always tried to use Exide...interstate on a few occasions. Very few dealers for Deka here.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

A company called Johnson Controls makes a lot of the batteries that are rebranded probably make more than anyone else roughly 35 % of lead acid batteries. But the batteries are made to different specs. so some are a lot better than others. The brand (and I don't know who makes them) that I have had the best luck with is Caterpillar they are a little pricey but we had eighty horse tractor that a group 4DLT Caterpillar battery in it when we traded was 8 years old and still cranking as good as ever. So when I have battery problems in a piece of equipment I just go to Cat, swallow the higher price but have always been satisfied. Most expensive to buy but cheapest in the long haul. Got another tractor with a 6 year old Cat battery in it and cranked this morning like a champ.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Hope I don't jinx myself, but the battery in my 'Bota is still the original, 8 years 2 months old & cranked her just fine a few days ago.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We have always had good luck with Interstate Batteries. No idea where they are made, but very rarely will we have one go bad prematurely.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine has the original too, Date code is mid 2002, starts every storm in the winter even to -35 C (is about the same in F) and I don't have a block heater. I tried to find where I could get that brand but they are a Japanese battery not sold in North America.



urednecku said:


> Hope I don't jinx myself, but the battery in my 'Bota is still the original, 8 years 2 months old & cranked her just fine a few days ago.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Any dry cell baterry. Johnson control make a whole bunch of batteries (names). We have noticed that most issues with batteries stoped when we went to drycells


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I've always tried to use Exide...interstate on a few occasions. Very few dealers for Deka here.


We put Exide's from a local auto parts company, they were cheaper than TSC, in the CaseIH 5140 and the Kubota L3940 last year. The IH 686 needed a set of batteries this year and my brother knows a guy that can get blemished Douglas batteries for less than half of first quality so we went with those as we had the time to do that. Usually when there's a dead battery there's more urgency, it takes him about a week or more to get everything lined up to get those blems.

Anyway so far all are doing fine.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have always had good luck with Deka. Welding shop right in town has a rack of em always.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

We've bought a lot of interstate as that's what everyone sells around here. Have had pretty good luck with them. Have also had good luck with Case Ih batteries, no idea who actually makes those.

I was really impressed with the batteries that were in my 01 Dodge diesel. Those things would crank that pickup over when it was -10 below without the block heater plugged in and it would take off. They finally croaked in 2010 and I replaced them with interstates with slightly more cold cranking amps. I don't think the interstates crank it over quite as good when its really cold out. Don't remember what the factory orginal batteries were.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

cornshucker said:


> A company called Johnson Controls makes a lot of the batteries that are rebranded probably make more than anyone else roughly 35 % of lead acid batteries. But the batteries are made to different specs. so some are a lot better than others. The brand (and I don't know who makes them) that I have had the best luck with is Caterpillar they are a little pricey but we had eighty horse tractor that a group 4DLT Caterpillar battery in it when we traded was 8 years old and still cranking as good as ever. So when I have battery problems in a piece of equipment I just go to Cat, swallow the higher price but have always been satisfied. Most expensive to buy but cheapest in the long haul. Got another tractor with a 6 year old Cat battery in it and cranked this morning like a champ.


I called Carter Cat this am about batteries for the D6. It takes two group 24, iirc. Cat was $174 each. The tractor has Cat batteries in it now that are nearly 10 years old. I'm probably going back with Cat batteries. They've been good ones.

Ps. If you want some seat time for pond building, there's still some left.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ditto on oem Dodge. I replaced my 06 this year just shy of 9 years. Past few it sat outside with rare winter use.

I will have to see what is in my boat as well. That is starting to get a tad weak after 12 years.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Always had good service from Deka, usually around 8 years with one going to almost 12. That being said our old 4x2 gator still has the original JD battery it is around 12 years old, might have just jinxed that one.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Trillium Farm said:


> Deka are excellent batteries also make East Penn batteries. Can't go wrong with either one!


All those companies, Deka, Johnson Controls and East Penn Batteries are all located pretty close to me in gool 'ol Pennsylvania.

East Penn is the largest lead acid battery manufacturer in the world. Located in Lyon Station, PA.

See here: http://www.eastpennmanufacturing.com/

Johnson Controls originated and has company HQ in Milwaukee, WI. they have 3 manufacturing plants very close to me. They make batteries for electric cars, as well as control systems for HVAC systems, automotive components and building materials.

See here: http://www.johnsoncontrols.com/content/us/en/about/our_businesses.html


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> All those companies, Deka, Johnson Controls and East Penn Batteries are all located pretty close to me in gool 'ol Pennsylvania.
> 
> East Penn is the largest lead acid battery manufacturer in the world. Located in Lyon Station, PA.
> 
> ...


Johnson Controls also bought Varta in Europe, these are the batteries used on Mercedes, they are pricey, but they crank a ton. Any of you guys use the new AGM ones?


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ive had pretty good luck with Superlex batteries.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well thats one i ain't never heard of.........welcome to haytalk


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Well thats one i ain't never heard of.........welcome to haytalk


Me either. I googled it, interesting.

http://www.superlex.com/index.php/en/


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> Me either. I googled it, interesting.
> 
> http://www.superlex.com/index.php/en/


There is more to this battery's site than meets the eye. Nowhere does it say where to buy it, but you can become a distributor and who's going to advertise the product? Looks more like a multi-level marketing system. You are responsible for your own ads and expenses. Methinks I'll stick with the known brands


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Never heard of Superlex and the company address is about 50 miles from here.

Shelia


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

I am closer than RockyHill to Superflex and also have never hear of them. There is a Deka distributor less than a mile from me, that covers a large area including Russell Springs, home of Superlex. Just might go on an information visit to them see what they know.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

No idea who has the best. I have always used Deere for the tractors and Napa for vehicles.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Well thats one i ain't never heard of.........welcome to haytalk


Thanks,

I've been a long time browser/reader. I use Superlex batteries in pretty much everythign i own. I've had good luck. Republic Diesel in Louisville used to carry them. I really don't know to much about them other than they hold up really well, especially getting abused in my boat.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

7405 still has original battery 18 years and 4700 hrs.... as long as block heater is plugged in the winter no problems cranking. Have had duralast gold in the others that have lasted ten years+. Been buying blemished ones recently work just fine and much cheaper


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Come to think of it, my 07 dodge 5.9 cummins is still on the original and cranking great.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Deka distributor was aware of Superlex batteries. He is the type of person who will not talk bad about a competing product but tell you what he knows. According to him:

1 They are not a first line (quality) battery, this means any of their batteries according to him. Deka, East Penn are the same parent company and build several grades of batteries.

2 Superlex is foreign owned, and build a lot of batteries for foreign manufactures. This explains the award they got from Kentucky for their export business that is listed on their website.

3 Don't judge a battery by the listed CCA sticker on the battery, they will put out at least that amount when new. Most first line batteries will be well over that rating when new, as much as 33%. Meaning a 600 CCA battery may put out 800 CCA. The only sure way to know is to test them under load, not many of us have the equipment to do that.

4 Like we have heard before "Use it or lose it". If a battery is in use almost daily it will last considerably longer than one that only gets used every couple of months, That said, off road service is much harder on a battery because of vibration, dirt, elements etc. Longest life they know of in off road service was almost 13 years in a loader tractor that was used every day no matter the weather, for manure removal and or trench silo work.

5 Proper maintenance will greatly prolong battery life. Keep the post clean, keep it charged, if not maintenance free keep the proper level of acid it, keep it secured in the vehicle.

6 East Penn/Deka and Johnson Controls are the only wholly American own battery manufactures left. Johnson Controls does not do much business east of the Mississippi under their own name.

That is the general things he told me. He may have touched on some others. If you have questions I will try to remember if they were discussed.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

I love these oil/battery/filter brand threads, not sure why but it is interesting to see why other people do what they do.

I had always bought whatever battery was the best deal, I had mostly bought NAPA and Duralast batteries since they were cheap and the Duralast batteries had a practically unbeatable warranty. 
Well that all went to shit when I bought a pair of batteries from Sanel Parts Plus to put in a JD 2350 we had at work. They were (and still are) the two junkiest batteries I've ever used, the two dead batteries that came out of it were better, in fact it crossed my mind multiple times to go get them back!
The reason I bought them was because we have an account at Sanel, which I almost never use except for buckets of gear oil and large filter orders. Later I learned we also have an account at Batteries Plus, when the MX135 needed batteries I decided to try there instead. They sell Duracell which I want to say are made by Exide. They are some wicked good batteries! They crank fast, aren't super expensive and for the most part the people working there know batteries, they make a point of telling you when the battery was made, testing it before selling it etc. I think that they aren't allowed to sell batteries more than a month or two old, so the batteries aren't sitting around in a warehouse for too long before being sold, which I want to say was the issue with the Sanel batteries. 
So long story short I've been using Batteries Plus/Duracells for literally everything the past year or so, fence chargers, tractors, a couple of trucks. And at the same time avoiding Sanel batteries and Everstart.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

MDill said:


> I love these oil/battery/filter brand threads, not sure why but it is interesting to see why other people do what they do.
> 
> I had always bought whatever battery was the best deal, I had mostly bought NAPA and Duralast batteries since they were cheap and the Duralast batteries had a practically unbeatable warranty.
> Well that all went to shit when I bought a pair of batteries from Sanel Parts Plus to put in a JD 2350 we had at work. They were (and still are) the two junkiest batteries I've ever used, the two dead batteries that came out of it were better, in fact it crossed my mind multiple times to go get them back!
> ...


Are you saying you removed batteries from the Deere that were still working?

BTW: SamsClub also sells Duracell batteries and have pretty good prices on them.

I've noticed that battery warranties are no longer prorated, they have like a 24 or 36 month replacement warranty. Most any battery will last longer than that so that gets them out of making good on the warranty.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

I didn't talk to the Deka distributor about warranties, but they seem to be ever changing. Couple years ago bought a "Duracell" for the jeep. They told me the manufacture for the contract changed from "A" to "B" and "A" had to take back all unsold batteries. They then removed the Duracell labels except for the copper colored plastic top, stamped "2nd" into the top of the battery, and sold them with no warranty. The distributor put a 90 day warranty on them of his own. Also said max warranty at that time was 24 months and not prorated. Early this year replaced the batteries in the 5220 those are suppose to be warrantied for 24 months and prorated. In October needed to replace another tractor battery and that one they said is 30 months prorated. All the tractor batteries are first line Deka. Don't know how they will keep it all straight if the warranty is needed. My guess is the warranty will not be needed, similar to electronics, if there is a problem it almost always shows up within the first few months.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

glasswrongsize said:


> I like Deka batteries. As a matter of fact, I just put a new one in my company rig this morning and from my experience, it will last longer than the factory original battery that came with it.
> 
> Deka batteries claim to be made in the USA.
> 
> 73, Mark


Made in PA, if I remember correctly.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I asked this question on another forum - more specifically about John Deere batteries as I saw some at the dealer (which I know are made and labeled for JD) and was AMAZED at the response. Don't know if JD buys to a higher spec, but those that used them thought they were the best.

I'll probably buy a battery at TSC or NAPA.....


----------

